# Sign books as Groundhand?



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes it helps to jam your foot in the door before they have a chance to say no. Then talk your way into the position you want. At least it will be a job around the people you want to be with. Pick the guys brains while waiting, and learn the ropes from the inside.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's what I figured. I have another year and 8 months before I have to retest and start my process all over. In the mean time I'm trying to juggle construction work, basics electricity fundamentals class, and AC/DC theory 1&2 class. I'm probably going to take a vacation day early next week and head down the hall to sign the books, hopefully it picks up after that and they pull me either as a GH or into the apprenticeship.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You might take my advice with a small grain of salt, I am not union. I wouldn't want you to get in trouble with your union over doing this. 
I don't know your locals rules on becoming a groundman instead of direct to the wiring aspect. Whatever inside outside upside down wireman they call it there.:laughing:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha it's fine, it's all the utilities, towers, substations etc. I asked what avenues I could pursue while waiting and they said I could sign the books as a ground hand. I'm quite impatient so I gave them a call and that was the information I got.

I suppose ill see where it takes me


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

They were quite vague however... 


They said if you want, not you should. I asked if it would be to my benefit and they basically told me that it's up to me if I want to take the step.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> They were quite vague however...
> 
> 
> They said if you want, not you should. I asked if it would be to my benefit and they basically told me that it's up to me if I want to take the step.


Sounds like a politician answered that question!:laughing:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do either of you know if I will have to pay dues up front to sign on as a groundhand


----------

